

A Picture Emerges - Ex-Sun CEO, Jonathan Schwartz' next move - bensummers
http://jonathanischwartz.wordpress.com/2010/09/09/pictoh/

======
prpon
According to the web site PictureofHealth.com,

"Most places on Earth, the internet is more accessible than electricity, clean
water, or basic sanitation."

I have a hard time believing that statement. May be so, but not to the people
who lack electricity, clean water or basic sanitation.

~~~
pt
You need to visit rural India in 2010 :)

~~~
prpon
I am Indian and grew up in rural india. Have not seen it in 2010 but I still
doubt that the people who lack electricity and sanitation are cruising the
internets.

~~~
pt
This picture speaks a lot:

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_v1GqsZFRxAc/R_qvwM4GdKI/AAAAAAAAAD...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_v1GqsZFRxAc/R_qvwM4GdKI/AAAAAAAAADg/CD2wMLZE9Ow/s320/2008-03-20-india-
trip-081-sm.jpg)

And here is my experience from a visit in 2008:

[http://thapz.blogspot.com/2008/04/cell-phones-leapfrog-
drink...](http://thapz.blogspot.com/2008/04/cell-phones-leapfrog-drinking-
water.html)

In 2010 you can expect smart phones too, I guess. And there you have --
internet access in rural India, where there is no water and electricity.

------
adrianwaj
If it concerns the third world then it sounds like it'll be addressing
infrastructure and survival. I hope this succeeds where others have failed.

------
rbanffy
Scott McNeally was the funny one.

I would love if he decided to start a company solely dedicated to making fun
of Microsoft.

------
andrewljohnson
Why is the orange heart the same nasty orange color as the Sun logo?

